
M.2 - godelmachine
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/M.2
======
timvdalen
I just installed one of these in my new workstation, really crazy fast.

~~~
aphextron
It should be noted that M.2 is simply the form factor, not the bus. There are
SATA III M.2 SSD drives like the Samsung EVO 850 that are no faster than
normal (~500mb/s sequential). You want an NVME SSD like the EVO 970 which gets
>3000mb/s.

~~~
sliken
There are poor M.2s. However it's not SATA vs NVME which is to small a
difference to measure in most cases. SATA SSDs can easily hit 1.5GB (b as in
byte) per sec.

NVMEs have a small advantage at higher queue depths I believe (not typical of
desktop workloads). But all the benchmarks I've seen put the difference so
small that it's hard to tell if it's real or just sampling error.

